# Fast carbs vs. slow carbs



## Pylon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm starting a new program that calls for 40g fast carbs pre w/out and 80g slow carbs post, both with a whey shake.  Looking for suggestions.  Thinking fruit for the pre, oats for the post.  Yes/no/maybe?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm starting a new program that calls for 40g fast carbs pre w/out and 80g slow carbs post, both with a whey shake.  Looking for suggestions.  Thinking fruit for the pre, oats for the post.  Yes/no/maybe?


Looks a bit back-to-front to me... (depending on when you are taking the pre-workout carbs)... But anyway...

Fast carbs - fruit is not really a 'fast carb' (fructose and fiber components slow digestion). If you want fast, think gatorade, dextrose, candy/lollies.. etc etc. If you want something starchy then look at things like cornflakes, rice crackers etc. 

Slower carbs - Oats would be fine... You could also add some fruit here too. White rice would be something you could use (glycaemic index is high, but the digestion would be much slower than with dextrose/ gatorade).


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah Pylon I was thinking it was a little backwards; fast carbs post and slow carbs pre......Whats the thinking behind this? Just curious.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry, wrote it backwards.  40 slow pre, 80 fast post.  Good catch.

OK, Emma, so what would be your choice on a slow carb for pre?  Oats with whey sounds ok, maybe fruit on some days?  I was thinking maybe oats on lifting days, fruit on off.  Of course, with summer here, I'll take any excuse to get on the outside of fruit I can find.

Post, maybe gatorade, since I love the stuff.  Not a big fan of lollies/candy after w/out.  I'm also thinking that's a good time for lunch, so I'll throw in a bagel or sandwich.  Thoughts?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok, I picked up some instant oats and brown rice cakes for the slow carbs, some powdered gatorade to mix in with my whey for fast, plus white bagels.  I'll mi in fruit thru the day as well. Sound good Em?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 15, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sorry, wrote it backwards.  40 slow pre, 80 fast post.  Good catch.
> 
> OK, Emma, so what would be your choice on a slow carb for pre?  Oats with whey sounds ok, maybe fruit on some days?  I was thinking maybe oats on lifting days, fruit on off.  Of course, with summer here, I'll take any excuse to get on the outside of fruit I can find.
> 
> Post, maybe gatorade, since I love the stuff.  Not a big fan of lollies/candy after w/out.  I'm also thinking that's a good time for lunch, so I'll throw in a bagel or sandwich.  Thoughts?


Thumb:


Fruit and oats pre workout sound perfect. You could throw in some yoghurt as well. Brown rice and some fruit would be fine too. 

PWO - gatorade is good... I like skim milk as a source too (helps give that extra demenion as it adds that casein protein[/quote] too). And bagels would be fine to combine with things as well (although I wouldn't rely on them as a sole PWO carb source)...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool.  As always, Em, you are a bastion of knowledge in a dumbed down world.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 15, 2006)

Instant Oats are so processed that they are higher GI, I'd go with old-fashioned or even Irish/Steel Cut oats.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Instant Oats are so processed that they are higher GI, I'd go with old-fashioned or even Irish/Steel Cut oats.



If it were an option, I would too, but I have to take what I can get right now, you know?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If it were an option, I would too, but I have to take what I can get right now, you know?


 
That's fine.

How is it not an option though? They are right next to the instant oats on the shelf and only take a couple of minutes longer to cook.

just sayin'


----------



## lisahu (Jun 17, 2006)

you could do "glycoload" in your shake after post workout, I was using that before my cutting diet, works pretty good and convienent.  It's a little sweet, but if you get the orange and mix with vanilla protein it taste like a dreamsicle, it's also cheap


----------

